# Is it normal?



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Everytime i open an app or if it asked for superuser. It has delay messages. Like granted sueruser after i already closed the app. Even on text. I get a pop up message sent but that was like 1min ago.
Even the volume animation is delayed also sometimes it doesnt even show up. 
Any fix to this? Or known problem? 
Thanks

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## beehiveblack (Sep 23, 2011)

ROM'd?
Need more info

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

beehiveblack said:


> ROM'd?
> Need more info
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Stock deoxeded and theory rom. Doing it on both rom. But im on theory at the moment

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

